# Sticky  How To Find A Rehabber Or Veterinarian



## Charis

Nearly every community in the United States, Canada and UK has wildlife rehab centers and veterinarians that treat birds. Sadly, in the United States MANY of those rehab centers and veterinarians, DO NOT treat feral pigeons and other species that are considered NON-NATIVE.

If you have found an injured or ill pigeon and you have taken that bird into your care, you are that pigeon’s ADVOCATE. If the injury or illness is beyond your capabilities, never leave it with a wildlife rehab center or with a veterinarian unless you have asked and been told for certain that they are pigeon friendly, their license does permit them to treat pigeons and they will not EUTHANIZE the Pigeon unless the injuries/illness leave no hope.

Should it be that the wildlife rehab center or veterinarian in your community does not treat Pigeons, ask them if they know of a veterinarian or rehabber that does? Most will be able to give you a referral but if they can’t, try calling the HUMANE SOCIETY or VETERINARIAN CLINIC closest to you and ask them for a referral.
This may take some time but eventually you will find help.

If your referral is a veterinarian, he or she does not need to be an avian veterinarian but does need to be a veterinarian that has experience treating birds and specifically pigeons. There are more of them around than you may think, so don’t get stuck in looking for an avian veterinarian per say. Don’t feel uncomfortable about inquiring about the cost of office visit and exam. If tests or procedures are recommended, do feel free to ask for an estimate before anything is done. Only you know if it is affordable to you. 

If your referral is a rehabber, ALWAYS take the pigeon to them.
Once you get there, ask to see where the patients are kept.
Ask if the rehabber works with a veterinarian and if so, their name.
Ask how much experience they have with Pigeons and what will happen if the Pigeon is non-releasable.

Notice if the place is clean and if the cages or enclosure are clean and the animals/birds well taken care of with fresh food and water.
If for any reason you feel UNCOMFORTABLE with the rehabber…DO NOT LEAVE THE PIGEON. Remember, this bird was put in your path and you are the ADVOCATE.
The Pigeon’s life may depend upon the decisions YOU make.

Once you find a rehabber and decide to leave the pigeon, if you can afford it, please make a donation. While many wildlife rehab centers receive money from grants and do have private funding, many private rehabbers are responsible for all costs to rehab the wild life they accept. Your donation
can make a big difference.


----------



## Whitefeather

Great information, Charis.








If anyone knows the 'ins and outs' on how to find a rehabber or vet, it would be you. 

I'm going to make this thread a sticky for easy access.


----------



## mr squeaks

YEAAAA, Cindy!!

  

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Guest

yeah I agree when it comes to the helpful info you need Charis is the person in the know ,shes always there for the birds and knows her business and always willing to go that extra mile to get you and your bird there


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Excellent!


----------



## TAWhatley

Excellent post, Charis, and thank you for this information. I must add, however, that in the case of state and federally permitted rehabilitators, they are NOT allowed to have people in to see the birds/animals they have. Thus, it may be problematic for them to show finders where and how the bird(s) will be housed. They can lose their permits by allowing members of the public in to view the birds that they have. If they have educational birds and the permits for same, then yes, the educational birds can be seen but not any others that they have. Also be aware that state and federally permitted bird rehabbers are not really supposed to be having or rehabbing non-protected species, so please keep these things in mind when dealing with permitted rehabbers. If they take a pigeon or other non-protected species, then they are doing the finder a really big favor.

Terry


----------



## cotdt

Can any volunteer rehab pigeons, or is a special permit required?

Aren't pigeon technically illegal to keep in LA County?


----------



## Charis

TAWhatley said:


> Excellent post, Charis, and thank you for this information. I must add, however, that in the case of state and federally permitted rehabilitators, they are NOT allowed to have people in to see the birds/animals they have. Thus, it may be problematic for them to show finders where and how the bird(s) will be housed. They can lose their permits by allowing members of the public in to view the birds that they have. If they have educational birds and the permits for same, then yes, the educational birds can be seen but not any others that they have. Also be aware that state and federally permitted bird rehabbers are not really supposed to be having or rehabbing non-protected species, so please keep these things in mind when dealing with permitted rehabbers. If they take a pigeon or other non-protected species, then they are doing the finder a really big favor.
> 
> Terry


That's true although many will allow a tour anyway,especially in off season as human are notorious for breaking rules as it suits them. If you will go back and read my original post... the first paragraph, Terry...you will see that I did mention that not all rehabbers will treat pigeons or other non native species. 
The point still remains that if the finder feels uncomfortable about the place for any reason, do not leave the bird.


----------



## Charis

cotdt said:


> Can any volunteer rehab pigeons, or is a special permit required?
> 
> *Aren't pigeon technically illegal to keep in LA County*?


That's something for you to personally investigate.


----------



## Charis

I wanted to give everyone this information because you all can do it. The key, is actually making calls and conducting an interview of sorts to find the best match. For example...you wouldn't want to refer a bird with a broken wing to a rehabber that only raises orphaned babies and has no experience with broken wings.
Last month, I was put in contact with a rehabber in a Midwest state. After talking to her for a bit...I wouldn't send any bird her way.


----------



## TAWhatley

cotdt said:


> Can any volunteer rehab pigeons, or is a special permit required?
> 
> Aren't pigeon technically illegal to keep in LA County?


Pigeons aside from Band Tail Pigeons are not a protected species in California. We're talking "wild" pigeons here. Obviously racing and show breeds of pigeons are domestic breeds. 

You cannot legally have a band tailed pigeon without the required permits. Nobody really cares about the ferals or domestics, BUT it IS ILLEGAL to release them back to the wild. 

Keeping domestic pigeons in LA County is not illegal, but it could very well be that you are not zoned for them .. therefore illegal .. I'm not really sure what you're asking, so post again with your specific question, please.

Terry


----------



## cotdt

TAWhatley said:


> Pigeons aside from Band Tail Pigeons are not a protected species in California. We're talking "wild" pigeons here. Obviously racing and show breeds of pigeons are domestic breeds.
> 
> You cannot legally have a band tailed pigeon without the required permits. Nobody really cares about the ferals or domestics, BUT it IS ILLEGAL to release them back to the wild.
> 
> Keeping domestic pigeons in LA County is not illegal, but it could very well be that you are not zoned for them .. therefore illegal .. I'm not really sure what you're asking, so post again with your specific question, please.
> 
> Terry


Letting the racing homers fly in the afternoons is not considered releasing back into the wild, is it?

I've read a disturbing story that only dogs, cats, and parrots are legal pets in LA. That makes my bunnies and hampsters illegal too  They closed down a bird rescue project.

http://www.thefreelibrary.com/IS+YO...Y+EVICT+BIRD+RESCUE+PROJECT.(News)-a083890136

So if my neighbor doesn't like my pigeons, even for no reason, does that mean I can't keep them anymore?


----------



## Birdmom4ever

That _is_ a very disturbing story. But local ordinances only come into play when a neighbor complains. Letting your homers free-fly for an hour or two in the evening wouldn't be considered "releasing them back to the wild," but it might make your neighbors more likely to complain if your birds land on their roofs or loiter in their yard. It will most certainly make your neighbors more aware of your pigeons. If your birds fly around then quickly trap in they shouldn't bother anyone, but you know your neighbors and what might offend them. Should someone complain then yes, the city could make you give up your birds.

Keep everything as clean and odor free as possible and be diligent about pest control. Lots of flies, rats and mice can cause neighbors to complain, too. Make sure there's no feed where rats and mice can get to it. 

But even if you take all precautions it really comes down to what type of people your neighbors are. I'm blessed with neighbors who like our birds but I know someone with just a few rescued doves and her neighbors complain about the cooing. 

Guess we all need to win the lottery so we can buy acreage out in the country!


----------



## pirab buk

I can not find or know of any pigeon rehabber in my state. If you are willing and able to pay for avian vet that may be the best course of action.
That is what I did.


----------



## Charis

*Resources in Massachutes for Pigeons*

All Creatures Veterinary Hospital
Elizabeth S. Bradt Dr.
20 Commercial Street
Salem, MA 01970
Phone: 978-740-0290
Fax: 978-744-9732
NOTE: Only pet pigeons

Anchor Animal Hospital
Katherine Pietsch
750 State Road
North Dartmouth, MA 02747
Phone: 508-996-3731
NOTE: They see all pigeons! Very friendly staff.

Avian and Exotic Animal Medicine
Jennifer E. Graham, DVM, Dipl. ABVP-Avian
350 S. Huntington Ave.
Boston, MA 02130
Phone: 617-522-7282
Fax: 617-522-4885
They will see pet pigeons

Franklin Veterinary Clinic
Alissa B Raymond
430 East Central Street
Franklin, MA 02038
Phone: 508-520-9239

Littleton Animal Hospital
Victoria Papscoe, DVM
29 King Street
Littleton, MA 01460
Phone: 978-486-3101
Fax: 978-486-0987
NOTE: They treat pets only

New England Wildlife Center
500 Columbian Street
South Weymouth, Ma 02190
781-682-4878
http://www.newildlife.com

Silver Lake Veterinary Hospital
Valerie E Calabria-Maher, DVM
2600 Main Street
Tewksbury, MA 01876
Phone: 978-658-6400
Fax: 978-658-6630
NOTE: Will see pet pigeons Only. They must be kept in a carrier.

South Hadley Veterinary Clinic
William Benner, DVM
511 Newton Street
Souith Hadley, MA 01075
Phone: 413-539-9868
Fax: 413-533-6304

Wild Care, Inc.
10 Smith Lane
Eastham, MA 02642
508-240-2255
www.wildcarecapecod.org

Please check web page for this wish list and helpful donations.

The Worcester Cat Hospital and Bird Clinic
Bridget Fitzpatrick, DVM
347 Park Ave.
Worcester, MA 01610
Phone: 508-798-0400
Fax: 508-797-1442
NOTE: They will see pet pigeons only.


----------



## altgirl35

pirab buk said:


> I can not find or know of any pigeon rehabber in my state. If you are willing and able to pay for avian vet that may be the best course of action.
> That is what I did.


theres me, plus allison weber in wayland, we both love the piji's!


----------



## pirab buk

*rehabber*

That is good to know. However, you must get bombarded with requests for care which also means expense.
I know with just my one pigeon how much care, work and expense just this one alone involves.
Bless you both!


----------



## altgirl35

We are, but one thing that is nice about the Pijis is they are so less demanding than the songbirds
I also used to volunteer at new England wildlife center and they would care for Pijis too 
Also know of a few mammal rehabbers that have taken in their fair share of them too


----------



## tjad25

I one took a feral pigeon that was hit by a car to turtle ridge wild life center.I have no clue what they did with him, but they took him lol


----------



## pirab buk

Once word gets out. You will now be labeled as a pigeon rehabber!


----------



## altgirl35

Love Pijis!


----------



## pirab buk

*love pijis!*

LOL
I've fallen in love with pigeons.
Matter of fact for valentine's day my husband gave me a book on pigeons and I gave him a funny t-shirt with a cartoon of a pigeon!


----------



## altgirl35

Pb, u should come to the wram conference this Saturday at tufts


----------



## pirab buk

What is a WRAM conference (!?) What is this all about?


----------



## pirab buk

I just checked your link wraminc.org
The conference was last weekend feb. 11th


----------



## altgirl35

No it was postponed cause of the non snowstorm we had!
So its this sat, if you wanna go you have to let fran know by Thursday
Let me know if you want her number


----------



## Charis

zanybirdman said:


> If I start helping injured or sick wild birds what is the risk I may bring something home to my bird pets. This is my first and foremost concern. When I think of embarking on a venture of this sort. TY



I've asked the moderators to start a thread for you on this subject as this is not the right thread to ask your question.

It would be appreciated if this thread could be limited to those of you that have a veterinarian or rehabber, that will treat pigeons, to tell us about.


----------



## Lisa Barnhart

HELP! Any bird rehab in NYC??


----------



## John_D

If nothing here: http://pij-n-angels.forumotion.net/t223-matilda-s-list-united-states-l-n


You may want to look at http://nycprc.org/ which is, obviously, on the spot. Not dealt with them personally, though.

If you are looking for help for a specific bird, then best post some details in the 'sick/injured pigeons' section.


----------



## Mulligan60

*HELP for injured pigeon in Birmingham UK??????*

Hi, I need HELP please!
I found an injured pigeon (wood-pigeon I believe) in my garden this morning. Looks like a cat mauled it ... blood-stained feathers around neck! It's secured, warm and seemingly eating and drinking fairly regularly, but I need to find someone near to where we are who can care for and rehab the bird until it can be released again. Anyone know anyone in UK, near to Birmingham who could/would help in this way, please? Hate to see it die because I cannot provide the help it needs!


----------



## Glenn T

*Finding white King pigeons*

Wished I had all this great info when I stumbled upon an injured white King almost 12 years ago. It had a broken wing and would not leave my driveway. My vet told me she was old and probably would not survive. At any rate, I took her in and built her an indoor coop. Wish I hadnt listened to the vet because the wing was never repaired. She (well, figured out years later it was a "he") is doing fine. He is very tame, loves to be held and stroked on his head and back, and is very vocal with cooing/dancing all these years later. He may have slowed down a bit, but he has outlived all my other house pets. Surprisingly, he gets along with dogs and other house birds, though they are kept separate. The pigeon had colored bands on his feet but nothing written on the bands. I tried to research its origin but got no replies. I assumed it was a racing bird or perhaps a wedding bird that got lost or that was attacked by a predator. Either way, he has gotten a lot of love and a great home. I am no bird expert but if you find one and cannot find its owner, get a coop or decent sized cage, feed it pigeon food, and change the flooring and water daily. And give them attention daily. In no time, they will respond to you like you are their mother. He looks at me, often blinks and falls asleep in my hands.and they are very clean too.


----------



## pirab buk

*pigeon care*

I agree with you. they are wonderful birds and for the most part very clean.


----------

